# Kent Ultimate Diamond shot



## stringmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought some Kent ultimate diamond shot 3 inch #5 from bass pro. I just wanted to see if anybody has shot these and what kind of pattern you got.  I shoot a stoeger 2000 with a tru-glo gobble stopper extra full. Just wondering if only paying $9.99 for turkey loads will do the job or If I need to get something a little more expensive, you know, the whole "you get what you pay for thing". The Kents are just plain ol' lead shot, do I need to suck it up and buy some Heavyshot or $30.00 a box winchesters X-tended with all that NASA engineered special metal in it? I'm just a cheapskate..... and well, just plain broke too. Thanks ahead for any input.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 16, 2011)

Your mileage may vary, but we had poor results with Diamond shot (out of every gun we tried it in)..


----------



## 7mmstw (Feb 16, 2011)

Never got it to pattern well either


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Feb 16, 2011)

Same here. I did not get good patterns with Kent out of a 12ga 870 with Extra Full turkey choke.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 16, 2011)

DANG 

Sounds like I wasted $10


----------



## Nitro (Feb 16, 2011)

Shoot them and find out. You may be the exception........


----------



## short stop (Feb 16, 2011)

Prior   to my   upgrading    shuffle I tried  these    and  I  simply gave  away the rest of the box   ...  I was not pleased   with the  results  on paper . I never hunted with them


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Your mileage may vary, but we had poor results with Diamond shot (out of every gun we tried it in)..



Same here.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 16, 2011)

You couldn't give me those shells.


----------



## FMBear (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll be the first to admit on how big of a cheapskate I am.  However, after my brother finally convinced me to get a couple of boxes to test, I'm a true believer in Hevi-Shot!!  I would recommend testing both the #6 & #7 shot.  My average patterns out of my Remington 870 with the #7 on a 8.5X11" turkey target are 232 total hits, with 52 in the head & neck at 40 yards.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 16, 2011)

FMBear said:


> I'll be the first to admit on how big of a cheapskate I am.  However, after my brother finally convinced me to get a couple of boxes to test, I'm a true believer in Hevi-Shot!!  I would recommend testing both the #6 & #7 shot.  My average patterns out of my Remington 870 with the #7 on a 8.5X11" turkey target are 232 total hits, with 52 in the head & neck at 40 yards.



So do you think you will ever go back to lead?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2011)

FMBear said:


> I'll be the first to admit on how big of a cheapskate I am.  However, after my brother finally convinced me to get a couple of boxes to test, I'm a true believer in Hevi-Shot!!  I would recommend testing both the #6 & #7 shot.  My average patterns out of my Remington 870 with the #7 on a 8.5X11" turkey target are 232 total hits, with 52 in the head & neck at 40 yards.



Yep, this sounds like what I am going to do, after I atleast try to pattern the Kents. I bought the kents because I think they make good waterfowl loads, but it sounds like they are spending all there time with that and lacking on the turkey loads. If these dont pattern good for me I will try either hevi-shot or winchester x-tended. The last thing I want is to be sitting in the woods with ol' tom 30 yards out and be wondering if I can kill him!


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 17, 2011)

If you wanna stay cheap then I would say go with Winchester Supremes, they patterned much better then Kents, but hevishot or Federal HW is they way to go. How many turkey are you gonna shoot at a year? Your shells for the year probably won't cost the gas for one days hunt or food for a day.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 17, 2011)

Gadget said:


> If you wanna stay cheap then I would say go with Winchester Supremes, they patterned much better then Kents, but hevishot or Federal HW is they way to go. How many turkey are you gonna shoot at a year? Your shells for the year probably won't cost the gas for one days hunt or food for a day.



Your right, I am not a huge turkey hunter, so I like to stay on the cheap side with the things I buy. I'll pattern these, and if they dont pattern good, I'll break down and buy the HW or the winchesters.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 17, 2011)

Well said Rick.  And he is right on the money about the Win Supreme loads.  But Hevi-13 is the ticket.  Try em and you shall see.  I like the #7's.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 17, 2011)

If you want to go real cheap try the Winchester Super X (Gray Box) 1-7/8 oz. #6's. Usually find 'em from $6-$10 per box.


----------

